# I bought a book yesterday.....



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

First let me say that I do not suffer from Fibro, but I just bought a book called The Trigger Point Therapy Workbook, Your Self-Treatment Guide for Pain Relief, by Clair Davies, N.C.T.M.B. I am suffering from some disc problems and am trying to figure the whole thing out. But, as I was reading, there is a section on fibromyalgia, and it said that although none of the self treatment techniques described in the book will have a direct effect on the fibro itself, it would benefit any myofascial trigger points among the tender points and signigicantly reduce the level of pain. I was wondering if anyone here had read this book, and tried any of the techniques with good results? I guess I am hoping that it isn't snake oil, as I know that when in pain, people will try just about anything. So far it seems to make sense.


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

Tlyon I havn't read that book but about four years ago I bought a cane designed by a doctor. It has knobs on it and is used to massage those sore trigger points. It helped my upper back and neck in a big way. I no longer have that shoulder blade pain like I used to suffer with for many years. when it starts to act up I just massage it and it relieves the stiffness. I don't have the information with me but can find it. I got it at a back store that sells furniture and items for back problems. It includes instructions for all areas of the body but one has to be careful not do damage with wrong use. I rarely use it any more because the pain is gone. I believe in trigger point therapy, it works for me. I don't know anything about disc problems but the near by muscles are probably suffering and in pain because of the disc conditon. good luck! I hope you find an answer.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

BonnieRamona,Can you get me the info on that trigger point "cane". I have shoulders and neck muscles that burn so and are as hard as concrete. I hurt all over, but those two areas are really bad. Thanks.


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

Feistysorry to get back so late. I don't get a chance to get on here every day. I will dig up booklet at home, I just moved so it will take some searching and I will let you know. It did get rid of the nagging back/ shoulder I had for many years. I like to sew but after a couple minutes it would cause me to stop, it hurt and burned and I wanted to cry. I keep it handy especially for the neck spasms that cause shooting pains up the side of my head. I will find the information asap.


----------

